# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Need help with diet while on Sustanon 250 & Clen

## 5%monster

Hello All, I am currently on Sustanon 250 and will be for at least 3 weeks on clens probably a month before my vacation. please help. I have learned so much from this site and would like for you all to help me out with my routine and diet. 

Weight 180lbs
Body Fat 14-17%

Weight Workout 
Mon. Chest
Tue. Back
Wed. Shoulders & Traps
Thur. Legs
Fri. Arms
Sat & Sun. OFF

Cardio
Mon.-Fri. 30 intervals 2 minutes 4.0 speed walk 1 minute 9.0 run
Sat & Sun. OFF or maybe tennis if good weather for one hour

Details: 
My calorie watch tells me I burn with my Cardio and weight workout 1,000 calories. I want to get down to at least 7-8% Body Fat and stay at around 180lbs. I am also taking sustanon 250 to prevent me from losing muscle and hopefully gain some in the process. Also, below is my diet plan.

all day, I shot for at least 1500 calories but do go to as high as 2000
it is usually averages 180-200 grams of protein, 80-120 grams of Carbs & 30-50 Grams of Fat.

typical day

1. for meal as soon as I wake up before my cardio - half a bananna & 1 tablespoon of natural peanut butter

2. one serving of ISO Pure right after my cardio also includes 1 serving of instant oatmeal so I can have some carbs.

3. breakfast - 2 egg whites and 1 whole egg

4. snack - 4-6 oz chicken breast with about 20 almonds

5. Lunch - either another meal just like #4, but also include half a cup of brocolli and cauliflower.

6. one serving of ISO Pure right after my weights also includes 1 serving of instant oatmeal so I can have some carbs.

7. Dinner - chicken or lean beef 4-6 oz and salad and vegetables

8. before I sleep 1 8oz glass of 2% milk with either half of a bananna or 1 tablespoon of Peanut butter.

Also, I am waiting for in order of Clen to take in conjunction with my sustanon 250 cycle. PLEASE HELP.

I really want to be 180lbs at 7-8% bodyfat.

----------


## 5%monster

Bump, come on guys please help.

----------


## PC650

so are you saying you wanna get down to 8%bf and retain as much muscle as possible?? just so i know where to start

----------


## 5%monster

Yes, PC 650 that is correct

----------


## Klimax

You're not eating enough to retain much muscle.
It's also useless eating before morning cardio.

----------


## 5%monster

> You're not eating enough to retain much muscle.
> It's also useless eating before morning cardio.


OK, so how much of what do I eat? As for eating a small snack before cardio, I only do that since I literally need something in my system if not I will not make it to the subway to the gym.

----------


## Klimax

Once you get used to it, you can do whatever you want on empty stomach. 
In order to know how much food you need you should calculate your tdee and eat 300 or 500 kals under it.

----------


## 5%monster

> Once you get used to it, you can do whatever you want on empty stomach. 
> In order to know how much food you need you should calculate your tdee and eat 300 or 500 kals under it.


tdee?

----------


## PC650

> Hello All, I am currently on Sustanon 250 and will be for at least 3 weeks on clens probably a month before my vacation. please help. I have learned so much from this site and would like for you all to help me out with my routine and diet. 
> 
> Weight 180lbs
> Body Fat 14-17%
> 
> Weight Workout 
> Mon. Chest
> Tue. Back
> Wed. Shoulders & Traps
> ...


ok for one you dont eat enough to maintain muscle while your doin all your cardio and trying too burn fat. 2 you need carbs. complex carbs are a must, just keep them lower if you please. but in order too maintain muscle you need too eat more. food is not the devil! :Wink/Grin:  apre and post workouts are a must for carbs, your body is in urgent care for them. you need some essential fats

----------


## Klimax

Here's Jamy's sticky:

Welcome to the boards diet forum....

if you have not already done so, post up your stats

age
weight
height
bf
goals.. be specific

please take the time to follow these directions, they will better prepair the both of us for the critique and tweaking of your diet..

you need to figure our your BMR (this is the basal metabolic rate of your body... which means if you were to do nothing all day, ur body would burn these many calories)

once u'v figured out your BMR, u need your TDEE (this is your total daily energy expenditure, it's based upon your activity level)


But first things first, please post up your current diet.. you have to be brutally honest about what you've been eating on average for the last few weeks so i know where your metabolism is at..
please include macros

MACROS = pro/fat/cal/carb of every meal and a daily total on the bottom
you can use fitday . com to help you our with this... be as detailed and specific as possible

please include the time of when u eat and the time of your workout

example:

6am pro/carb/fat/cal
10 egg whites 50/0/0/200
1/2 cup oats- 3/50/2/218
53/50/2/418


REMEMBER

1g protien - 4cal
1g carb - 4cal
1g fat - 9cal
1g alcohol - 8cal (some would argue 7)



also tell me what your workout reg is...



BMR formula #1 (if you bf is high, use this one... you need an accurate bf reading)


BMR (men and women) = 370 + (21.6 X lean mass in kg)



in order to figure out your bmr, you need to know what your lean body mass is.. so, in turn, u need to know what your body fat percentage is...

if you dont know your bodyfat percentage, go to your gym and get tested (please dont use electronic scales to get your bf checked, they're horrible)

if you cannot find a gym to get tested at, please post up a picture for estimates, we're pretty good at it (you also have the option of pming it to me if you have more then 25 posts)

Total weight x bf in decimel form = total bf weight

Total weight - total bf weight = total lean body mass

if your total lean body mass is in lbs, u can divide it by 2.2 to get it in kilograms..

for example..

i am 6'4 275lbs at 14% bf... so i would multiply 275 by .14 (converted from percent to decimal)= 38.5lbs

275 - 38.5 = 236.5lbs lean body weight

236.5 / 2.2 = 107.5 lean mass in kg

370 + (21.6 x 107.5) = 2692 BMR (this is high for the average person, im a big guy)




BMR formula #2 (only to be used if your bf is low)

Men: BMR = 66 + ( 6.23 x weight in pounds ) + ( 12.7 x height in inches ) - ( 6.8 x age in year )


female BMR = 655 + ( 4.35 x weight in pounds ) + ( 4.7 x height in inches ) - ( 4.7 x age in years )


TDEE

Once u have you bmr, u need to calculate your TDEE, this is simply done with some multiplication...

you can multiply it by an activity number to figure out your daily caloric expenditure, be honest here as this is the very cornerstone of your diet, if you are between two of the below activity levels then just multiply by a number in between them

To determine your total daily calorie needs, multiply your BMR by the appropriate activity factor, as follows:


If you are sedentary (little or no exercise) : Calorie-Calculation = BMR x 1.2
If you are lightly active (light exercise/sports 1-3 days/week) : Calorie-Calculation = BMR x 1.375
If you are moderatetely active (moderate exercise/sports 3-5 days/week) : Calorie-Calculation = BMR x 1.55
If you are very active (hard exercise/sports 6-7 days a week) : Calorie-Calculation = BMR x 1.725
If you are extra active (very hard exercise/sports & physical job or 2x training) : Calorie-Calculation = BMR x 1.9

I should also give you an idea of what dieting should look like... you need to make sure every last calorie you take in isn't an empty calorie... every time you eat you should be eating with a purpose which is to fuel your body for growth and fat loss (predicated on your goals)...

Good meats/protien to eat..

Chicken Breast
Turkey Breast
Eggs/Egg Whites
Bison/Deer Meat
93% and up lean beef (ground beef, roast beef, london broil are just a few examples)
Fish (tuna, salmon, talipa etc..)
Whey (PWO ONLY)
Casien (BEDTIME ONLY)

Good Complex Carbs

Oats (not that instant crap, all natural steel cut/rolled oats)
Sweet potatos
Yams
Wheat Bread (no, not the enriched type)
Ezekiel Bread
Glutin Free Bread

Good Essential Fatty Acids

Almonds
Avocado (my fav)
Cashews
EVOO (extra virgin olive oil)
Fish Oil



You can google endless more where that came from.. get creative..

Also, try to seperate your pro/carb and pro/fat meals, usually leaving your pro/fat meals for bedtime... Beefs should be eaten closer to bed time and usually falls between the last and second to last meal

PROTIEN SHAKES (WITH THE EXCEPTION OF CASIEN SHAKES) SHOULD BE CONSUMED POST WORKOUT ONLY!!!!!! DO NOT CHEAT YOURSELF BY REPLACING A MEAL WITH PROTIEN SHAKE, THEY DO 1/8 OF WHAT REAL FOOD WILL DO FOR YOU IN ITS PLACE...



Below are links to a great series of diet/nutritional vidoes that will give you a better idea as to what dieting is. Please remember that Milos only gives you a standard diet while we are trying to CUSTOMIZE one with you. This is why we need your BMR/TDEE and MACROS

Milos Sarcev "Secret of the Pro's" on Nutrition

http://www.dailymoti...nar-pt1_extreme

http://www.dailymoti...nar-pt2_extreme

http://www.dailymoti...nar-pt3_extreme

http://www.dailymoti...nar-pt4_extreme

http://www.dailymoti...nar-pt5_extreme

http://www.dailymoti...nar-pt6_extreme





You can run a great many types of diets.. low carb, high carb, carb cycle, keto, etc.... there is no ONE right way.. the best thing you can do is pick one and stick to it while paying attention to how your body is reacting to it... some people are carb sensetive, some are not... you'll have to find out yourself

MICROCALIBRATION - Microcalibration is a must for dieting.. usually based upon your goals you will be set either 500 calories above or below your TDEE. This is a starting point and you need to be checking yourself by weight or measurment every week to scale how your body reacts..

try to remember that dieting is not an overnight thing.. it takes time and patience....

When you've completed reading all this feel free to post up your diet for critique..

----------


## ramjnkgha

can we discuss about BMR formula.

----------


## mianna

There are various peoples who try to create their own weight loss success stories but the main thing is that they will have to follow other peoples who have already done this thing. Celebrities diet secrets are very interesting and exciting but creating a story is very difficult.

----------

